

Ask HN: I'm an Economics prof. & I need your help teaching about SOPA/PIPA/ACTA - quibelle

Dear HN,
I am teaching my introductory-level microeconomics students about market structure (perfect competition, monopolistic competition, oligopoly, and monopoly), and I am looking for articles that discuss the market structure of the media industry (preferably in context of SOPA/PIPA/ACTA). So far, I've read a ton of stuff that asserts that the industry is a monopoly (which it is not, btw) but haven't found a single article with any real analysis. I am certain such articles are out there and I just haven't found them. I am also certain that someone on HN has read them and can probably post a link or two for me. Thank you for your help!
======
robHoov
<http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20070503/012939.shtml>

Good place to start exploring the economics of scarcity v. abundance (from a
fellow economist) and how the content distributors are freaked out about how
to deal with it (which, in simple terms, describes the legislation's origins).

~~~
quibelle
Thank you!!

